
Ask HN: How to handle fairness in multi-tenancy system using AWS SQS? - chetanmelkani
I want to ensure fairness in the consumers of SQS, the queue will have messages from multiple tenants, without any prior knowledge of the message frequency and message count from producers.<p>If The messages are processed in the FIFO order, the resources will be blocked my tenant and my new message my a different tenant will need to wait for the queued messages to be consumed.<p>I guess it should be a common case in any SAAS system, so I was looking for different approaches to solve this scenario.
======
cimmanom
Why not just create a queue per tenant? IIRC, SQS charges per message, not per
queue.

